# Kitten name suggestions



## Dismom2014 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello. We just adopted this girl kitten today and I have yet to come up with a name. Any suggestions would be helpful. Yes she has no tail was born without one.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She's adorable! She's a dilute tortoiseshell, btw. Bobby? Since she has a bobbed, or no tail. Chloe, maybe? Could you tell us a little bit about her personality?


----------



## Dismom2014 (Jan 22, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> She's adorable! She's a dilute tortoiseshell, btw. Bobby? Since she has a bobbed, or no tail. Chloe, maybe? Could you tell us a little bit about her personality?


She’s very playful and sweet. We just got her the other day.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Apricot, Pumpkin, Autumn, Butterscotch, Peaches, Honey, Ginger, Amber, Cinnamon.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Amy, Ashley, Daisy?


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I have themes for my critter names. Mostly TV characters. My current cats are River & Stormy...Dr. Who characters. I had named my previous cats after rivers, Mackenzie and Jordan. My current fosters are named for constellations.


----------



## mdn (Nov 10, 2020)

Calico and Cali for a possible name or nic name.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Cats&Plants said:


> I have themes for my critter names. Mostly TV characters. My current cats are River & Stormy...Dr. Who characters. I had named my previous cats after rivers, Mackenzie and Jordan. My current fosters are named for constellations.


I named some of mine after famous cats; Sylvester, Felix, Butch.


----------



## carosek (Jan 21, 2021)

I like Bobbi or Bobbie!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I do too. @Dismom2014, have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

Tortilla


----------



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Dismom2014 said:


> Hello. We just adopted this girl kitten today and I have yet to come up with a name. Any suggestions would be helpful. Yes she has no tail was born without one.


What state or city were you born in? Or your favorite movie star...


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

What about Mellow? She's so cute!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I usually wait for the cat to tell me....


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

That's how I ended up with one called "It's Time To Feed the Cat".


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Lady


----------



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Soooo, what did you decide?? LOL


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Does your diluted calico kitty have any litter mates that were tailless or almost tailless too? If so, she may have some Manx ancestry. They are wonderful cats, very doglike in their personality. Actually from her photo she looks like she's a Longhair Manx, also known as a Cymric, which are quite rare. 




__





Manx – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







cfa.org


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

She's adorable!!
Some times, you just to need to study them for awhile, then suddenly, the name will pop out at you!
This is my boy, Bisquits! He named himself!😉😺
Have fun thinking about names!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

is Bisquits a maine coone?


----------

